# Clarks Summit, PA - Rexie, M 8 years old



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Rexie is a very handsome 8 yr old German Shepherd. He is calm, friendly and good with other dogs. He walks pretty well on lead and is housebroken. Adopters considering Rex should know that Shepherds require frequent brushing to maintain a healthy coat. Meet Rex during our adoption hours noon-4:30. The shelter is open 7 days a week. Adopted dogs are spayed/neutered, microchipped, vaccinated for Distemper, Corona virus and Bordetella and licensed in Lackawanna County. 

Humane Society of Lackawanna County 
Clarks Summit, PA 
570-586-3700


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

He does not look 8 to me!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He is beautiful!







I love his markings!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Checked up on Rex yesterday and he has an adoption pending. I was so happy!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

That is great news. He is one handsome boy!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

8 years old, no way...
Gorgeous boy!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought around 3 by his looks.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This boy is gorgeous-is anyone working on him?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

He has adoption pending


----------

